
A Peek Inside Dropbox’s Company-Wide Hack Week At Its Big New SF Offices - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/26/a-peek-inside-dropboxs-company-wide-hack-week-at-its-big-new-sf-offices/
======
nodesocket
Awesome, that's how a hack-a-thon is done.

~~~
harshreality
Sure... now if only they cared about security and privacy as much as
spideroak. As long as Dropbox sees de-dup as a competitive advantage, they
will never offer client-side encryption.

------
lawnchair_larry
Shame that the "big new office" is "open concept". What a waste.

~~~
goronbjorn
Why are open-concept offices a waste?

~~~
bri3d
This one's been beaten ad-nauseum:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270424> (HN developers prefer private
space)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3729302> (A good summary discussion and a
blog post about why open plan offices suck)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2876261> (Another discussion and article
summarizing research into the negative effects of open plan offices).

It's very, very hard to get any kind of real creative work done in an open-
plan office with more than a few people in it. The open office plan generates
a vast quantity of distractions and doesn't scale.

------
thesis
One thing I noticed was all of the Dell hardware. I'll never understand why
some companies state that they are basically a Mac only company.

~~~
kooshball
>I'll never understand why some companies state that they are basically a a
Mac only company.

Do any companies with more than 10 people actually do this? It makes sense to
offer whatever the employees want (mostly macs these days), but why limit
yourself to only macs?

~~~
thesis
Twilio used to say something along those lines in their perks for their jobs
pages... but it seems to be gone now.

Edit: Found it on Wayback machine

"We heart Apple Computers, and believe in using quality products to build
quality products. Hence, all of our employee boxen are Macbooks or iMacs (or
both)."

